# Bye fishy :(



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

So I get home from work today, and my gold angel doesn't come out at feeding time. Immediately I know somethings wrong.

I don't mean for this to sound comical, but he must have jumped from the front of the tank, bounced off the vacumn cleaner, and landed under the front of the tank rack. That's the only way he could have landed there. Again I'll say 'fish love extreme sports'.

Does anyone besides me hate mondays ?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee noo.. I am so sorry to hear about that...

I hate it when they jump :/


----------



## destructo (Aug 12, 2009)

I hate Mondays, and I also had some ghost shrimp disappear on me


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

lol sorry to laugh man but the visual of it does seem comical.

I've had a SAE jump out of a 1/3 filled 5gal bucket and end up in the heater vent a good 6 feet away. I honestly would not believe it would have ended up in there but I could not find it at all. In the end, I figured what the hell, I'll take it off and check. Sad to say it really was inside and lifeless.  

It's amazing what these little fish can get themselves into.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol thats funny but that sucks man, I used to have crayfish and i found it in our basement which is about a 30foot walk from his aquarium lol they seem to like midnight strolls.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

My freshwater crabs used to do that LOL


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

I used to have a bichir that would also make nightly strolls, she never died as a consequence of her actions. I did once find her on a different floor from where the tank was, it was easy to follow the water marks she left on the hardhood floor.


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I'll admit the vacumn cleaner part made me smile and think 'what a nut'
Sometimes it's good to find humor in an otherwise negative moment, helps us get thru our day. So no worries Gucci.

So everyone has had strange creepy crawlies, creeping and crawling everywhere... Good stuff 

The angel was a rescue from my landlord, it was in a bowl with no filter and pretty sick. Within a week I got it to good health in my 40g tank, almost eating from my hand. Missing it already. Angels are great. Once my 75g is set up hoping to find about 6 silver zebra angels with red eyes like I had before. If I can find them I'll be real happy.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

My sister used to have little rainforest frogs when we were little, two of them. They managed to escape their terrarium. One of them we found the next day. It had crossed the hall and died in the bathroom. The other one. . . I could say it was never found, but what happened was that about 15 years later, my parents were moving houses and they cleaned out all the unused clothes, etc. in the back of my sister's closet. The dessicated cadaver of frog #2 was inside the pocket of a bathrobe!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> lol sorry to laugh man but the visual of it does seem comical.
> 
> I've had a SAE jump out of a 1/3 filled 5gal bucket and end up in the heater vent a good 6 feet away. I honestly would not believe it would have ended up in there but I could not find it at all. In the end, I figured what the hell, I'll take it off and check. Sad to say it really was inside and lifeless.
> 
> It's amazing what these little fish can get themselves into.


O__o;; DAMN. 6ft? 

Dafishman,

Aww sorry for your loss mate. I admit the assumed visual explaination was hard not to chuckle. Ive never had any fish jump on me before tho I own white cloud minnows, otocats, and zebra danios. I've heard of the z.danios jumping but never seen it happen before. THen again both tanks have lids on them. I guess it's more the species of fish which is more prone to jumping?

BTW Mondays? Click here


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I had a Flying fox about 6" in a 125 gallon tank. He was a real pest and fast as lighting. I could never catch him. I came home one night looked in the tank no flying fox looked all around the tank nothing. I went sat down on the couch and under the coffee table I see this black cigar shape.

10 feet away and on carpet. I was impressed I then knew why they called them Flying foxes


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

"about 15 years later" - soon as a read that, I knew you were building up to something funny. Imagine if your sister put the bathrobe on then put her hand into the pocket ? 'you could hear her scream across many a city block...' lol.

Flying foxes are freaking hard to catch and very fast. 6 ft ? That is extreme sports. My extreme sport lately is lifting the remote or moving my mouse, pathetic, but true  

Thx AquaNeko, I have half a glass lid on the light's are on it, still gaps in the front and back. D'oh ! I didn't figure it would jump though, it was too attached to feeding time.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

This story reminds me of someone I used to know who loved his Amano shrimp. He had one freakishly giant female- easily the size of a large adult's thumb. One day he couldn't find her and noticed a little trail of splashes of water leading out his bedroom door. He looked all around for the shrimp but couldn't find it.

Several minutes later, his mother found the shrimp, not one, but two floors down, in the basement. It had jumped out of the tank, walked out the door, around two corners and down two flights of stairs. 

 

It survived for several years after being put back in the tank. I have no idea how... Luckily the whole house was carpeted to absorb the impact of falling so many times.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

i had a arowana that liked night strolls and sad to say he had his last stroll last summer


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

6 inches (6") not (6' isn't that 6 ft?)

I had a large apple snail climb out of one tank and made some really cool patterns on the carpet (slime trail) I threw him back in the tank and he is still going strong.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

DaFishMan said:


> "about 15 years later" - soon as a read that, I knew you were building up to something funny. Imagine if your sister put the bathrobe on then put her hand into the pocket ? 'you could hear her scream across many a city block...' lol.
> 
> Flying foxes are freaking hard to catch and very fast. 6 ft ? That is extreme sports. My extreme sport lately is lifting the remote or moving my mouse, pathetic, but true
> 
> Thx AquaNeko, I have half a glass lid on the light's are on it, still gaps in the front and back. D'oh ! I didn't figure it would jump though, it was too attached to feeding time.


Just an idea. Tool chest liners or draw liners. Many colors and very soft tot he touch. Or use a screen mesh tho the foam mesh of those lines are good. Can be found at most home improvement stores or Can.T. You can fuct tape some of the mesh into the open areas and color blend it to your tank top so it blurs with the top look. I would think any jumpers would hit the top then fall back down as it has that ceiling blocking. Can't be too sure with tilapia or salmon. 

I've got a roll around here somewhere and if you give me a measurement of your gaps I can RAOK you some when I find the roll. It's in the house somewhere because I know I saw it 2 weeks ago. I don't use too much of it other then here and there.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

shark said:


> i had a arowana that liked night strolls and sad to say he had his last stroll last summer


lol sorry to hear...all too common with aros.


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I lost 2 Jardini's in the last 4 weeks to their high jump athletic capabilities 

It gets expensive lol

They jumped out of a little gap which was open between my hang on filter and heater.

Do you guys have any recommendations on how to seal off small gaps in the tank especially when using hang on filters?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

do you have enough room to install these http://www.mops.ca/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/skus/hd/HDPR-91204.asp?L+scstore+dxvg8051ff020c02+1265989386


----------



## neverlookback (May 5, 2009)

I don't think so. Its not actual glass lids which are a lot easier. I have those black tops that come with like smaller tanks with a built in bulb. This one is a 35 gallon. I'll try to take a picture and post later when i am home. 

I was thinking of fitting in cardboard or Styrofoam but the cardboard kept getting wet lol


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Try looking at plastic mesh. You can usually find it at craft stores


----------

